# Shakey head jigs?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

For those hwo fish a shakey head worm which jig heads do you prefer.
I am going to buy some reaction innovations spot removers pretty soon, but only have use the Iky heads.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

"bite me" brand from Dicks worked pretty good for me this Summer.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

checkout landbigfish.com,they have some great selections.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i use ohio pro lure and a brand i found at walmart thats made with gamagatsu hooks


----------



## MBeery (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey liquid, you should try the screwed-up jigs for your shakey head fishing. The metal coil ensures that your plastics will never come off(unless they rip in half). www.reactioninnovations.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Beery I was looking into those, they are pricey though seen them at the rodmakers shop for 4.99 for 3 of them 
I might have to bite the bullet and buy them.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

whatever plastic bait you end up buying, I always make sure that it floats like a marshmellow. That's kind of the purpose of a shakey head technique (imo).
I have seen plenty of plastics that float alright, but when put on the jig head and dropped in water, they fall over on their side. The plastics that have enough floatation to compensate for the jig head will stand up straight and when you "shake" it, the tails will flutter in the face of the fish.....much more effective than a bait that just stirs up the muddy bottom.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I wouldnt suggest buying strikeking 3x worms, which have awesome floating capibilities, but are a BARE to put on those screwed up jigheads. I just put them on biteme jigheads or other brand shakyheads.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

definately bite me heads! 3/16 oz. with a zoom 4" finesse worm is tough to beat.


----------



## MBeery (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Liquid, 
Yeah they are a bit pricey, yet worth the money IMO. The hooks are very sharp (found out the hard way, ouch!). Also I used Jig Powder Coat to change up the colors, my favorite so far is the purple flake clear coat, as it matches a Roboworm I use perfectly. With the coil the plastics aren't coming off unless you tear them off and the coil is attached, unlike some hitch hiker coils that I have seen. Give 'em a try and see what u think.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I decided on getting the spot removers made by buckeye lures after hearing a lot of chatter about them on other boards.
What do you all like to use on a shakey head jig? I might have to use the roboworms, they are so vercitle, I like to drop shot them too.


----------



## MBeery (Jul 27, 2006)

Luquid,
I like to use roboworms and zoom trick worms for the shakey heads. In robo's i like to use the morning dawn, baitball and P.S. II colors.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Honestly guys I fish in alot of heavy cover, riprap, etc. I can't bring myself to fork out those ridiculous prices for "special" jigheads.

Here is what I do, and I've been catching bass everywhere this past year. Goe to Walmart, Meijer's, Dick's, etc. Buy the regular 1/4oz. standard lightwire jigheads. Take and cut off the keeper. Buy your favorite finesse worm. Get a little super-glue and apply it to the shank and slide the worm up to the head.

I have been catching bass on that rig sense winter and in all different kinds of situations. Some of these places have been very tough to produce in the past.
The lightwire allows you to pull out of snags if you use 10# flurocarbon or xt mono.Just keep a pair of pliers handy to straighten them back out.

This will be a whole lot cheaper on the wallet in the long run and it works just as good as the high dollar jigheads. Check out the past couple of issues in the in-fisherman about finesse worm fishing.>BornToFish


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BTF, I fish tournaments and just can't justify losing or potentially losing a fish because of the hooks. I don't buy special jig heads for any reason other than the gammy hooks


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I've never bent a hook out on a fish, just out of snags.>BornToFish


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's not the hook bending, it's the sharpness of the hook and the penetrating power. just my opinions, got to use what you have confidence in.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I understand your point. I've not had to many problems with hooksets. You can get the cheaper jigheads with heavier long shank hooks. I just prefer the lightwire due to the natural movement it gives to the bait. As you said got to fish with your confidence bait, and I'll also get some of the shakeyheads when I'm more financially stable.>BornToFish


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i actually fish with regular ballhead jigs, just with the gamakatsu hooks


----------

